# Vader has arrived - <3



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

So we decided we wanted a alge eater - the way he eats is sooooooo cute omg 

He is in the 10g with CoCo - from what I have researched they should meld well in there... so far so good


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

His evil-looking stare certainly fits well with his name.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Hehe, well I thought it would


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's the same kind my Oscar the Grouch was... he was nearly 2 feet long when he died, so you might wanna upgrade him from a 10 gallon. Oscar lived in a 29 gallon with a common goldfish. bad mix, btw, but i didn't know any better. lived nearly 11 years, too.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Holy - really, thats insane haha. Didnt read that... maybe read up on the wrong fish...what was the species you had called?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

what kind of pleco have you got there?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I thought I knew but I think i was wrong so I am going to wait for someone on her to correct me but Sail tail pleco????


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

A sail-fin pleco? Oh boy. You might have bought more than you barganed for. Juvenile fish need 3-foot tanks and adults need a 4-foot tank to be healthy (source). They are just as bad as the common plecos. I highly recommend returning him and searching for a bristlenose pleco. They are the plecos that can stay in a 10 gallon tank`(source).


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Well now that I look at it it doesnt QUITE look like it... hmmmmm


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Most if not all species (even bristlenose get a decent size) of plecostomus grow too big to live in a 10 gallon long-term. Plus the waste they produce is comparable to that of a goldfish so if your tank does not have enough biological filtration to cope you are going to see issues with water quality. 

Even smaller plecos are big waste producers for their size.

If you want a pleco I would recommend upgrading to a 15-20 gallon and purchasing a bristlenose. While they still grow quite big it is not going to become a tank-busting monster like common or sail-fin plecos do. 

Also I believe plecos need a natural source of wood in their tank as fibre or something similar so you might need to add a small piece of malaysian driftwood in.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Kind of annoyed that for whatever reason I did not read that part lol - oh well he is mine now  I will house him to the best of my abilitys... - Just need to wait a few weeks for a sale 

I have an AWESOME filter so im good there


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know if Canada is different but you can try yard sales for a large used tank. They can be cleaned even if people have housed hamsters etc. in them.

Plus yard sales are fun, you never know what you will find


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

tis the season.... good idea


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

you should keep an eye on the water parameters. plecos are gorgeous though. i'm hoping for a bristlenose female for my 29


----------

